# problem installing broadcom-sta

## haru

Hello!

This is my first time to post here. I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

I want to connect my pc to wifi on sabayon.

I have dual booting Windows 10 and sabayon with the Dell laptop.

```
uname -a

Linux sabayon 4.14.0-sabayon #1 SMP Thu May 31 15:04:56 UTC 2018 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4210U CPU @ 1.70GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

I tried to check the device ID and chipset.

```
06:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Limited BCM43142 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4365] (rev 01)
```

```
Kernel modules: bcma
```

And I tried to emerge 'net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.233.271-r4/'.

But I saw the following messages.

```

# emerge net-wireless/broadcom-sta                         

 * IMPORTANT: 10 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4

 * 

 * If you are stuck using this unmaintained driver (likely in a MacBook),

 * you may be interested to know that a newer compatible wireless card

 * is supported by the in-tree brcmfmac driver. It has a model number 

 * BCM943602CS and is for sale on the second hand market for less than 

 * 20 USD.

 * 

 * See https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Broadcom_Wireless_Adapters and

 *     https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Broadcom_BCM943602CS

 * for more information.

 * 

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4::gentoo

 * hybrid-v35_64-nodebug-pcoem-6_30_223_271.tar.gz BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...   [ ok ]

 * README-broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271.txt BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...        [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     4.14.0-sabayon

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   B43: If you insist on building this, you must blacklist it!

 *   BCMA: If you insist on building this, you must blacklist it!

 *   SSB: If you insist on building this, you must blacklist it!

 *   X86_INTEL_LPSS: Please disable it. The module does not work with it enabled.

 *   MAC80211: If you insist on building this, you must blacklist it!

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking hybrid-v35_64-nodebug-pcoem-6_30_223_271.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4/work

>>> Unpacking README-broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271.txt to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4/work

unpack README-broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271.txt: file format not recognized. Ignoring.

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4/work ...

 * Applying broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-makefile.patch ...                   [ ok ]

 * Applying broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-eth-to-wlan.patch ...                [ ok ]

 * Applying broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141-gcc.patch ...                        [ ok ]

 * Applying broadcom-sta-6.30.223.248-r3-Wno-date-time.patch ...           [ ok ]

 * Applying broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r1-linux-3.18.patch ...              [ ok ]

 * Applying broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r2-linux-4.3-v2.patch ...            [ ok ]

 * Applying broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4-linux-4.7.patch ...               [ ok ]

 * Applying broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4-linux-4.8.patch ...               [ ok ]

 * Applying broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4-linux-4.11.patch ...              [ ok ]

 * Applying broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4-linux-4.12.patch ...              [ ok ]

 * Applying broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4-linux-4.15.patch ...              [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4/work ...

ln: failed to create symbolic link 'Module.symvers': File exists

 * Preparing wl module

make -j8 -s HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4/work wl.ko 

/bin/sh: ./scripts/gcc-goto.sh: No such file or directory

Makefile:843: scripts/Makefile.ubsan: No such file or directory

make: *** No rule to make target 'scripts/Makefile.ubsan'.  Stop.

 * ERROR: net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4/work'

>>> Failed to emerge net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4:

 * 

 * If you are stuck using this unmaintained driver (likely in a MacBook),

 * you may be interested to know that a newer compatible wireless card

 * is supported by the in-tree brcmfmac driver. It has a model number 

 * BCM943602CS and is for sale on the second hand market for less than 

 * 20 USD.

 * 

 * See https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Broadcom_Wireless_Adapters and

 *     https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Broadcom_BCM943602CS

 * for more information.

 * 

 * Messages for package net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4:

 *   B43: If you insist on building this, you must blacklist it!

 *   BCMA: If you insist on building this, you must blacklist it!

 *   SSB: If you insist on building this, you must blacklist it!

 *   X86_INTEL_LPSS: Please disable it. The module does not work with it enabled.

 *   MAC80211: If you insist on building this, you must blacklist it!

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * ERROR: net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4/work'

```

So, I changed /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf.

```

##  make broadcom-sta happy

## <2012-12-08.

blacklist ssb

blacklist bcma

blacklist brcmsmac

blacklist b43

blacklist mac80211

# make b43 happy (ditch broadcom-sta)

# 2012-12-08. Testing needed.

#blacklist wl

```

I tried to emerge it again, but nothing was changed.

In addition, I cannot to disable X86_INTEL_LPSS. I don't know how to do it.

Can I connect it to wifi ?

Please help me.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
/bin/sh: ./scripts/gcc-goto.sh: No such file or directory

Makefile:843: scripts/Makefile.ubsan: No such file or directory

make: *** No rule to make target 'scripts/Makefile.ubsan'.  Stop.
```

Probably a depclean hase removed kernel sources, exists directory /usr/src/linux-4.14.0-gentoo/scripts/?

----------

## haru

> fedeliallalinea

Thank you very much for your reply.

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

linux/                linux-4.14.0-sabayon/ linux-4.17.0-gentoo/

```

```

# cd /usr/src/linux-4.17.0-gentoo/

Documentation/ crypto/        include/       mm/            sound/

LICENSES/      distro/        init/          net/           tools/

arch/          drivers/       ipc/           samples/       usr/

block/         firmware/      kernel/        scripts/       virt/

certs/         fs/            lib/           security/   

```

```

/usr/src/linux # ls -l

合計 5064

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   60730  6月  1 00:53 Makefile

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1438190  6月  1 00:53 Module.symvers

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3674673  6月  1 00:53 System.map

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root    4096  6月 12 07:05 include

```

```

/usr/src/linux-4.14.0-sabayon # ls -l

合計 5064

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   60730  6月  1 00:53 Makefile

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1438190  6月  1 00:53 Module.symvers

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3674673  6月  1 00:53 System.map

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root    4096  6月 12 07:05 include

```

I'm sorry. I want to emerge Broadcom-sta anyway, but I can't do.

This is my problem & question.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

You should re-emerge kernel  sources 4.14.0

----------

